# 1998 Nissan 200SX Exterior Mods



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

I am looking for a grille for my 1998 Nissan 200SX. I havent been able to locate one so if you know anywhere where I can find one that'd be great, thanx.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ebay.. 

http://www.erebunicorp.com

Liuspeed pro tuning -- PM liuspeed on here.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sles said:


> *I am looking for a grille for my 1998 Nissan 200SX. I havent been able to locate one so if you know anywhere where I can find one that'd be great, thanx. *



any type style you have in mind??


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

Im lookin for a mesh grill that fits my 1998 200SX preferably with a border


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You can take your stock/oem grill and remove the clips that hold on the honeycomb insert, and then zip tie some mesh in it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *You can take your stock/oem grill and remove the clips that hold on the honeycomb insert, and then zip tie some mesh in it. *



I think he has the same grill as us..
were you talking about the 98 sentra grill?


----------



## Mark 98 200sx (Nov 28, 2019)

sles said:


> I am looking for a grille for my 1998 Nissan 200SX. I havent been able to locate one so if you know anywhere where I can find one that'd be great, thanx.


$20 on Amazon unpainted. I just hit mine with some flat black. I bought this grill for my 98-200sx (Drk Green) Looks great. you have to remove the old emblem and glue it to the new grill. be careful. 
search Amazon- 1998 nissan sentra grill. The forum won't let me post a link. I got glass replacement headlight housings on amazon for that car as well, cheap. Sadly most parts places are not making body parts for these anymore. I would like to find a ground effects kit for mine.
still looking.


----------

